# Chocolate or Vanilla?



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

Which do you prefer?


I'm going to start this off by stating the facts. Vanilla > Chocolate.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

carmel *****!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Chocolate!

But I'd be happy with either of them.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

This is a silly question.

Chocolate, of course.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

chocolate


----------



## sublimit (Aug 16, 2009)

I can't choose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I like chocolate better.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Chocolate by far!


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

_*Chocolate*_


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

FBH said:


> I'm going to start this off by stating the facts. Vanilla > Chocolate.


You have your less-than sign backwards, by the way.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Send me large samples of both to help me make up my mind.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

chocolate


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

No Caramel no care!!!

Choc over Van though.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> You have your less-than sign backwards, by the way.


Ha ha. :agree

CHOCOLATE. And yes, it should have been written in the poll in capital letters for extra emphasis of its greatness.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I like them both.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm going to assume this is about the flavours, as in ice cream etc... Chocolate without a doubt. I have always loved it.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

FBH said:


> Which do you prefer?
> 
> I'm going to start this off by stating the facts. Vanilla > Chocolate.


It deeply saddens me to inform that you are incorrect. Everyone knows it's a fact that Chocolate is superior to Vanilla in every possible way. :b


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol- im gonna be the odd one out. vanilla has always been my preference.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Chocolate,Chocolate!!! - (Oh great,now you've made me hungry)


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Everyone who voted for vanilla can expect late night visits from large men in dark suits, calling on behalf of good taste in order to "enlighten" you as to the proper choice.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

This is the kind of decision that could cause my head to explode. 

I do love both. If vanilla ice cream is really, really creamy and in the proper Cornish-style, that would be my favourite. But if chocolate ice cream is really, really chocolatey and made with Belgian chocolate with fudge chunks and... haaarghhghghgh. I can't choose!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Choco!

Vanilla stuff might be better if it were more vanilla-y.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

FBH said:


> Which do you prefer?
> 
> I'm going to start this off by stating the facts. Vanilla > Chocolate.


*gasp* _*leave this house.......*_


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Vanilla!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Vanilla, but really I sit on the fence and double dip.



somethinginthewind said:


> Swirled together, of course!


You _know _the chocolatey chocolateness of the chocolate will choclatify the vanilla flavour. They can't be together, its just not meant to be.


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

its a known fact many people must put chocolate syrup on their vanilla ice cream to eat it.
i've never heard of people putting vanilla syrup on their chocolate ice cream...hmm, i wonder why.


----------



## Cruiser (Jan 9, 2010)

You all have it all wrong the question is not which one it is which scoop goes on the top and which on the bottom, why not have both though?


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

I love chocolate!!!!!!!!


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

irishK said:


> If this means ice cream, neither. I hate ice cream.


I hadn't intended it to mean just ice cream, but people tend to think of vanilla as a flavor of ice cream more than anything I think.



hi im joe said:


> its a known fact many people must put chocolate syrup on their vanilla ice cream to eat it.
> i've never heard of people putting vanilla syrup on their chocolate ice cream...hmm, i wonder why.


Because I have yet to find vanilla syrup 
Oh, and I wouldn't be eating chocolate ice cream when I have access to vanilla ice cream.

And I'm surprised there isn't a bigger gap. I expected us vanilla-_ers_ to be in the vast minority.


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Chocolate, all the way!


----------



## kee (Sep 22, 2008)

I chose vanilla. I'm not really fond of chocolate unless it's white(which are not really chocolate)... or mixed with mint. XD

Argh, but you know. Brownies with Vanilla icecream are godsent. They can't exist without either flavour!!!


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

Vanilla!


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

I prefer vanilla mostly. Although, I like chocolate ice cream best.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Chocolate men! Haha
Vanilla is tasty also


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

When me and my sister were 5 and 6 I would always get mad at her when she chose vanilla ice cream. I would yell at her that "Vanilla is for OLD PEOPLE!" XD


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Vanilla. Chocolate (in the form of syrup, or chips) is an ice-cream topping or mix-in, not an ice-cream flavor.

However, chocolate milkshakes are better than vanilla milkshakes.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

hi im joe said:


> its a known fact many people must put chocolate syrup on their vanilla ice cream to eat it.


This is because vanilla ice cream topped with chocolate syrup tastes much better than chocolate ice cream does--just as french fries topped with ketchup taste better than ketchup-flavored french fries would.

In short, chocolate-flavored ice cream is just as silly an idea as ketchup-flavored french fries would be. That it actually exists, and that some people actually like it, baffles me.


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

Chocolate!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I say vanilla only since I am allergic to chocolate. 
If I could still eat chocolate, it would be chocolate.


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

SWIRL please.


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Mmm, Chocolate thanking about it makes me want something chocolate lol.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Chocolate


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

It truly depends on what we are talking about... ice cream vanilla, Instant Breakfast Vanilla, milkshakes chocolate, the scent vanilla, candy - chocolate, pudding chocolate.... so I guess I am about 50-50...


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Dark chocolate only. Milk chocolate is an abomination.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Chocolate....but vanilla ice cream


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Chocolate when it's by itself, but vanilla ice cream when it's on warm apple pie!


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

zookeeper said:


> Everyone who voted for vanilla can expect late night visits from large men in dark suits, calling on behalf of good taste in order to "enlighten" you as to the proper choice.


:rofl

And for the record, chocolate!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

StarryMessenger said:


> The best combination is still vanilla with lots of chocolate syrup. Declicious!


Jesus yes. And it _has_ to be Hershey's syrup. It's been way too long since I've had that.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I prefer chocolate.


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

You can't go wrong with chocolate, it's delicious.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

That's a tough one. I like both, but I slightly prefer vanilla.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

swirl


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm a vanilla freak :roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

As a moderator, I don't know what to do with this thread. :lol


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> As a moderator, I don't know what to do with this thread. :lol


You can vote vanilla?:idea


----------

